# Any Southern Oregon people in here?



## Leprechaun (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm living in Southern Oregon for the next five months and want to meet up with some kayakers. Have only been in whitewater a couple times but I'm looking for a boat now. Any recommendations there? I am 6'2" and 200lbs.


----------



## rivers2run (Jun 7, 2012)

I am a rafter not a kayaker you might want to contact the Goldhill white water folks. building the best natural whitewater park in America


----------

